

Ask HN: What is your favorite Open Source personal Finance App? - paukiatwee

Hi Hackers,<p>I tired using google doc to keep track of my personal finance information&#x2F;budgeting.<p>So what is your favorite personal finance App? Prefer open source and web based with mobile clients (Android, iOS)
======
anoopkunjuraman
GnuCash - [http://www.gnucash.org/](http://www.gnucash.org/)

Edit: Sorry but no mobile or web versions. But available for Windows, Linux
and Mac and is pretty much the most awesomest free accounting software there
is.

------
pwg
Ledger: [https://github.com/ledger/ledger](https://github.com/ledger/ledger)

~~~
zachlatta
+1 Ledger. Works well with cryptocurrencies and fits into my command-line
centric workflow well.

------
stevoo
Well not really open source but i seem to find Toshl (toshl.com) to be very
nice ... a bit limited on the free use but not enough

------
payapp
PayApp :)

[https://payapp.io](https://payapp.io)

~~~
zachlatta
I don't see any source code for this.

